# GM Reward Points and Gm Employee Price



## former farmer (Jan 10, 2011)

You have a bill of sale from the dealer. That should be binding. I personally would tell them that I am not coming back in. I am assuming that the dealer had told you that you could use both. If that is the case, it is a lesson for the salesperson to make sure that they know what they are talking about. If they keep fighting you, tell them that they can have the car back and that they need to give you a full refund (including your GM reward dollars). See how they like that. Then you should be able to purchase the same car back as a used vehicle and save even more money.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pryncess said:


> We purchased our new 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ on Thursday March 10 with an employee price and used 1000 of our Gm Rewards dollars. Today, Saturday the 12th, the salesman called and said that we can't use both. WHAT? You told me I could. They said that I need to come in Monday to redo everything. I love the car but what recourse do I have? We bought the extended warranty for 6 years for 1600.00. Which is only 25 a month extra. But I am going to cancel that if they make we pay this extra money that they said that I could use. Any suggestions?


You have the car in your hands? You are driving it? 
Have them come out and pick it up. Of course, getting the title from you might be a bit of a problem.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

You could:

1. If the dealer can't match the 'employee price', then to heck with them. Tell them to pick up the car because you'll take your business elsewhere-- to a dealer that honors its deals.

2. Absolutely nothing because they can do absolutely nothing.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't believe there is ANYTHING that they can do now! All papers are signed and the car is in your possession. Let the salesman who made the mistake worry about it. Besides, I am sure that the salesman had to run the deal by someone higher up at the dealership. I say DON'T go back. Tell them that it is THEIR problem now and NOT yours!

*DO NOT GO BACK* if the mistake is on THEIR end! Get ready to call your state consumer protection or Atty. General for your state or the motor vehicle department because they most likely license these dealers. Once a contract is signed the deal is done. If you are a young person, try to get some advice from someone older to help you. Do you know ANYONE who might know a lawyer and can just ask them for their legal opinion? Fight it!!!!!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you an employee? A qualified family member of an employee? Did you use a GM authorization number to get the discount? If not, then you're PROBABLY required to re-do the deal. FYI, the dealer that sold me my ECO only made about $400 on the new car part of the deal (not including my trade, etc) Every buyer's contract has a "woopsie" clause that allows the dealer to say, "Woops, we messed up" and be legally justified in cancelling the buyer's contract. I'm no lawyer, but I've had a deal need to be re-done because they messed up the numbers (in my favor) when we did the deal. They looked at the wrong invoice and sold me the truck I ordered for a lower price that actually belonged to a different truck. I called my lawyer and asked if I could refuse to re-do the deal and he said, "Just do the right thing. It'll be much cheaper in the end." My advice: contact an attorney and have him review the contract. Then go from there. Good luck.


----------



## Pryncess (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, we are a qualified employee family. I am just going to cancel my warranty. I wasn't sure if I wanted it or not. If they want to "sell" it to me, I have some play room now. Thanks for your info.


----------



## Pryncess (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, actually. We had a GM authorization number to get the discount. What they are saying is that we can't use that discount along with our GM rewards card. But they never mentioned it until 2 days later...gggrrrrr.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Pryncess, that doesn't seem right at all. When we picked up our Cruze, with the GM Friends and Family discount, the salesman even asked if I had a GM card also because that would work too. I do not, but with trade and the other discounts applied I was still happy with that. You can check with GM directly on this if you have too. Maybe call another dealer and verify what's available as a GM Family member.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I used my GM Extended Family card earning and my employee discount. Maybe the "other" GM card is excluded? I know I couldn't get any "bonus" earnings on my Extended Family card, which pissed me off. They were offering $1500 bonus earnings on the "other" card. Maybe you qualify for that. Worth looking into.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

It depends on the GM card you use. The standard HSBC GM Flex card which offers 3% rebate on GM cars (vs. 1% standard rebate) cannot be combined with the Employee discount.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Had sorta the same problem at my dealer when my parents and I were shopping. The salesman told us that we would get $1000 off for owning a GM vehicle and another $1000 off for said GM vehicle being a chevy (loyalty program or whatever). So instead of a black LS I would have ended up with a red 1LT with nicer wheels and more options. But the salesman called back the next day and told my dad "I'm sorry but you can only get one of the loyalty discounts." If it would have been me talking to him I would have told him "Oh well, you told us this price so I'm buying it for this price." But I guess my dad didnt think about that... So like everyone else says, I'd fight it


----------



## Pryncess (Mar 7, 2011)

If they would have said this from the beginning.....fine. But after everything is signed and paid? Really? Now you want to me take more time out of my day ( I hate being in car dealers) and resign everything. But that's ok, I am going to save 600. When they redo the paperwork, no warranty sold to me.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah... ditch the extended warranty. It is not worth it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the dealership needs to hire a another Finance Officer, if he can't "check" contracts correctly, they need someone who can...and who does it right the first time.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the dealership needs to hire a another Finance Officer, if he can't "check" contracts correctly, they need someone who can...and who does it right the first time.


Exactly. That's what I was saying. The salesman is NOT the LAST link in the chain of command!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Pryncess*-

SO............what happened today?


----------



## Pryncess (Mar 7, 2011)

I am so glad that you asked (sorry for the delay, it's been busy around here). I got a call in the middle of the afternoon on Monday from the sales manager. He said in so many words...."there is no reason to come in and resign anything. It's our mistake and we are going to make good on our deal". I replied with "Are you sure?". And he again said, "Yes, you bought that car in good faith with that price and we are not going to change it on you". I said "wow, I am shocked and impressed". He answered with...."Just do me a favor, and refer us a client". 

And I plan on it. How is that for customer service and standing behind your word. I am in Toledo, Ohio. If anyone needs or wants to buy a GM product, message me and I will let you know which dealer.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad it all worked out. I bet the salesman and finance manager still have trouble sitting down after their butt-chewing.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

But you are still stuck with that $1600 extended warranty?


----------



## Pryncess (Mar 7, 2011)

I am, but that is ok. That was a decision that I made. Probably dumb but they did a good job of selling it to me. It amounts to 25.00 a month=piece of mind.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Pryncess said:


> I am so glad that you asked (sorry for the delay, it's been busy around here). I got a call in the middle of the afternoon on Monday from the sales manager. He said in so many words...."there is no reason to come in and resign anything. It's our mistake and we are going to make good on our deal". I replied with "Are you sure?". And he again said, "Yes, you bought that car in good faith with that price and we are not going to change it on you". I said "wow, I am shocked and impressed". He answered with...."Just do me a favor, and refer us a client".
> 
> And I plan on it. How is that for customer service and standing behind your word. I am in Toledo, Ohio. If anyone needs or wants to buy a GM product, message me and I will let you know which dealer.


Congratulations. It was the right thing for them to do since they were lax with your paperwork. However, in this day and age, where so many people/businesses do NOT do the right thing, I suppose we should give them high praise, although years ago, no one would have thought twice about doing what was right. I am sure that they realized that you signed a LEGAL document and that you did not try to defraud them. I see no way they could have made you change anything.

As for the extended warranty, it's probably a good thing as long as you're going to keep the car for a while. With all the little things popping up for some people, at least you're protected beyond the 3/36,000.

Good luck. Drive it in good health!


----------



## Pryncess (Mar 7, 2011)

I do love it more than I even thought. I have driven a new Ford every 3-4 years or so for the part 30 years. And the last few have been SUVs. And I am amazed at how much I LOVE this car. Nice job GM.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

If you're happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._always_ the best marketing plan: _"...DO the *RIGHT* thing..."_


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Pryncess said:


> Well, actually. We had a GM authorization number to get the discount. What they are saying is that we can't use that discount along with our GM rewards card. But they never mentioned it until 2 days later...gggrrrrr.


This isn't the first time I've seen this happen, but I do believe it's pretty standard policy with GM. Was looking to buy a truck a few years ago - GM was offereing "employee" pricing and I found out you couldn't combine with your GM points. Glad you got your deal worked out though!


----------

